# How to upload photos from your computer to the forums.



## Jim Thompson

First you MUST resize them to no more than 1000x1000.  You can do that by clicking HERE  .  

Start a new post or reply to an existing post.  Scroll to the bottom and click on manage attachments then click on browse and find your resized photo and click on it.  Then click upload.  Click close this page and finish your post.

Thats it!

Jim


----------



## plank

*posting pictures*

does it matter what format they are in.  i tried to post a picture a of a bird i got on opening morning, and the only way i could do it was scanning the picture and creating an attachment.  thanks for any help.  plank


----------



## leo

*If this is what you mean by*

format , here is what is listed on our "Attach files"/"manage attachments" options



> Valid file extensions: bmp dat doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt xls zip



Hope this helps, I may have misunderstood your question


----------



## Jim Thompson

plank said:
			
		

> Thats what I was talking about.  My computer downloads pictures from my in IME (format, file discritption) whatever its called.  When I try to upload on this website it says there is no file.  Is it possible to change how the pictures are downloaded from my camera. thanks. Plank




Open the photo and then choose SAVE AS and change the format to JPEG.  That should do it


----------

